# Revitalize the Earth and solve desertification



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Had almost given up on ted talks but really glad I watched this one, a scientist that is willing to admit he was wrong and try to correct his mistakes:2thumb:
This is NOT about climate change.
I really hope people watch this, at least the first 10 minutes or so.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

I love it, Scientists are just figuring out what some ranchers have known for years. Grazing herds improve soil if done properly
Now what are the vegetarian activists going to whine about now,


----------



## Marcus (May 13, 2012)

That was pretty much my take on it too, Tirediron.


----------

